# How Traumatizing Was Your Colonoscopy



## Mollym5611 (Jul 21, 2011)

I am a 23 year old female having a colonoscopy next Tuesday because I have had absolutely agonizing intestinal issues since I was a child and with Physician Assistant school coming up soon, I need to try to get things under control.I come to you all seeking your experience, care, and wisdom, as I am not getting any from the people nearest to me. They are calling this "no big deal." I couldn't disagree more.I have been almost physically ill anticipating the procedure. The entire thing makes me feel like I am scheduling and preparing for an incredible violation....a medical "rape" (though certainly I mean this in the loosest sense of the word, so as not to seem as though this can be compared to such an awful thing). I am terrified of being naked in front of other people, being "probed" in an intimate area, being touched without my permission and total awareness (I'll be under conscious sedation). I'm terrified of the pain, the not being fully in control. How can I put my fears to rest (or should I?) I'm almost considering canceling the procedure. I have an incredible aversion to this and feel that I may remember it as a traumatizing experience for years to come.Please help :'(Thank you in advance, fellow colonoscoteers....Molly


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For the vast majority of people it really is no big deal and the preparation/clean out is the worst part of the procedure.On occasions someone needs more than the usual amount of sedation and can be awake for part of it and feel some pain. But I'm not sure hearing a bunch of horror stories will really make you feel less anxious.If you get yourself worked up enough you can make anything traumatic, so working on getting that anxiety and worry under control may be important not just for this but for your life in general.You might think about talking to yourself the way you would talk to one of your patients once you are a PA. You aren't going to terrorize them with the worst case scenario and make every procedure into something traumatic, why do that to yourself?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I agree with everything Kathleen said. Epecially this:


> If you get yourself worked up enough you can make anything traumatic, so working on getting that anxiety and worry under control may be important not just for this but for your life in general.


Look at it like, this experience will only make you a better PA. Why would you be nervous to be naked?? The people who do these see 100's of butts a year..... I am sorry.. but I bet yours won't be that special to them.







And I also bet years from now you will be blushing more about your thinking this way than about the procedure itself!


> being touched without my permission


You are not nor will you ever be touched without permission. You should know today one has to sign a zillion pieces of paper giving one's permission for them to even look before anything happens!! We all have to sign our lives away for anything these days!


> How can I put my fears to rest (or should I?)


Oh YES you definitely should! Um.. sorry... but IMHO your thinking isn't all that healthy hon.Put your fears to rest by thinking of this from the other perspective.... from the perspective of how would YOU deal with a patient having this procedure? Also.. how would YOU allay the fears and concerns of a future patient???Separate the facts from the emotions.... and you will be fine.Keep yourself busy and think that you are doing something very good for yourself. And everyone who lives to age 50 has it done and survives and you will too.


----------



## Mollym5611 (Jul 21, 2011)

I just have to say that I had the colonoscopy and it was NO BIG DEAL just as everyone said.







I have to tell everyone who was thinking like I was to CALM DOWN! Haha. I rented some movies and watched them on my laptop in the bathroom during the prep (which is mind over matter...just do it!) The procedure itself was cake. The nurses were nice, and I don't remember a thing except waking up to some delicious juice and going home for an amazing nap! I have to go back in 5 years (polyp) and I won't mind it a bit


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Good for you Molly!


----------

